# Daily Schedule - Can you erase old entries?



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I came to DISH back in early Spring gettting a free VIP622 as part of the deal. What I can't seem to figure out is how do I erase a bunch of old(Apr, May) entries in the Daily Schedule. I realize its just a history log but just want to clean these off. I'm set up in single mode. My SW is 4.05 if anyone wants to know.
TIA. _Fred


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You can clear timer history easily by hitting history under the dvr menu and then hit clear all timer history.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You can clear timer history easily by hitting history under the dvr menu and then hit clear all timer history.


Mike I have tried this before and yes it does clear the DVR history log (Clear List 06/09). The Timer History log is still available on the right and when I go there.... all the Daily Schedule entries are still there from Apr, May and now Jun. :nono2:

_Fred


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

fredp said:


> Mike I have tried this before and yes it does clear the DVR history log (Clear List 06/09). The Timer History log is still available on the right and when I go there.... all the Daily Schedule entries are still there from Apr, May and now Jun. :nono2:
> 
> _Fred


Yep, they stay there and can not be cleared. They roll off as new entries are created. There is no need to clear them but some people wish they could hide the entries for the dirty movies they recorded. :lol:


----------

